# More clay stuff!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I was making some more bettas in jars, and my son wanted to help, so he made some seaweed, and I made a big fishy for him!









We made this betta in a jar for my fiance's parents.

















I made a red one for my mom, and forgot to photograph it before we dropped it off at my mom's last night. lol

And these aren't bettas, but I'm pretty proud of them. I made froggy earrings!! <3


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Kool! This really makes me want to work with clay again. I have t since high school...


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

cool!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

sadly, I'm almost out of clay!! But I made these two today:
A test keychain for my fiance, his happens to be Jade, and we're wondering how well the clay will hold up to the abuse that keys take.









And a Freddie Keychain!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome!!! Hopefully you can get more clay soon.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mike just gave me his brand new pack! He loves me. ^_^


----------

